# Mr. Cult of Personality, Tom Parker, Has Passed



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm sorry to report the news that has been posted over at The Clubhouse that Mr. Tom Parker has passed away. He was the proprietor of Cult of Personality, specializing in the manufacture of replacement figure model parts in a variety of scales.

I never met Tom in person, but we talked quite a bit through Internet and telephone conversations. He was a generous, informative, and funny conversationalist. His products are outstanding, and I have a lot of them in my stash. His loss is a huge one for all of us in the figure modeling community. RIP, sir.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Condolences to the family and his fans. :angelsad2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I read of his passing on Farcebook earlier today, and was truly saddened. I never had the opportunity to meet him or even speak with him on the phone, but we had a few e-mail and private message conversations over the years and he was always very friendly and enthusiastic about our hobby. Rest in peace Tom.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bwain No More, no more. 
We'll miss ya, Tom.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very sad news. I have many of his conversion kits and replacement heads. He was always very helpful in the emails between us. Sadly I was never able to meet him in person. RIP Tom!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

good Lord. I'm completely taken aback.

I've had many a wonderful phone conversation with Tom. I've rarely met anyone with as much love and enthusiasm for the hobby than him. 

What a generous guy, I will miss him a whole lot


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aww too bad. I know nothing of him personally but he sure put out some really good products. I'm sure he will be missed on all levels


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a Link to his Obituary, if you would like to leave your Condolences
Thomas Parker Obituary, Street, MD | McComas Funeral Homes, Bel Air, Abingdon, Maryland | Obituaries

Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Many thanks, McDee. I couldn't find it when I looked. I hope all Tom's modeling buddies don't make the system crash.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link Denis - a lot of nice comments left for Tom.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sad news and certainly at such a young age. I always enjoyed our conversations via email and his products were always superb and the service always outstanding. He will be missed.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Condolences to the family and his fans. :angelsad2:


Ditto here too :crying:

"Bubba" :crying:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I never met him, but I did work out quite a few deals with him over the years. He appeared to be a stand-up kind of guy who really loved modeling. Our board will be diminished without his continuing presence.


Does anyone know what caused his death? He was younger than me, and I still feel I have a few good years ahead of me. I'm sure Tom felt the same way. Is there a lesson to be learned from his case?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Goodbye Tom. I guess we wont be meeting for Chiller in October. So sad. Judy and I will miss you and your charitable kindness.
Be in peace old friend,
Jim and Judy


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Renate and I met Tom at least twice at different Chiller shows. I always was impressed with his passion for modeling and for helping out us part-timers. It's nice that as soon as I introduced myself, he knew exactly who I was.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Damn! The good ones always leave us way too soon. A huge loss to the modeling community and of course to his family and friends.

God's Speed, Tom!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This is bad news indeed. This is my first day back posting and I am met with this news. I have known Tom for over 25 years since the early days of Chiller Theatre. I have bought many replacement heads and nameplates from him, it was not too long ago I had gotten an email from him. My thoughts are sent to his family and loved ones, as he joins the list of those in our hobby that are no longer with us, but made a difference for just knowing them.


----------

